# Valve bags



## icnoble (Nov 25, 2014)

How long would you keep coffee beans in a valve bag before any deterioration would be an issue? I recently bought some Rave Italian Job coffee from Amazon and was not impressed. They were in a valve bag.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How fresh were they?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

icnoble said:


> How long would you keep coffee beans in a valve bag before any deterioration would be an issue? I recently bought some Rave Italian Job coffee from Amazon and was not impressed. They were in a valve bag.


What was the roast date on the Beans from Amazon?


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Best to buy direct from Rave - they are posted the day they are roasted. Amazon might be a pound or two cheaper but no guarantee when they were roasted.


----------



## icnoble (Nov 25, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> How fresh were they?


I dont know


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fresh is best . Always seek a roast date


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Has anyone read the question?

The OP didn't ask about buying beans you know the roast date of, but how long valve bags work well for.

Not one person had responded with an answer that deal with that qestion. Of course fresh is best but how long can beans be fresh in a sealed valve bag! Just how long from a roast date is ok?

I'd say weeks, and certainly a couple of months.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Steve7 said:


> Has anyone read the question?
> 
> The OP didn't ask about buying beans you know the roast date of, but how long valve bags work well for.
> 
> ...


actually people responded with a little bit of knowledge about rave beans!

if you buy them from amazon they have been nitrogen flushed to preserve them for longer, downside is the roast date could be over a month ago, when you get them fresh they should be rested for about seven days then they will be at their best and usuble for about three weeks when left in a valve bag.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

After quite extensive testing over many years if beans have been treated correctly before packing and not VERY dark roasted, they will be quite drinkable up to 6 weeks from the roasting date. The main decline will be post 6 weeks. The caveats are.

1. Storage temperature (cool, but not fridge)

2. How they were treated post roast (cooling, packing, speed of packing and head space removal/N flushing)

3. Were the packs properly sealed (not leaking) with a good Wico type one way valve

4. The darker the roast the less time they last

5. A bad roast will taste much worse after 4 weeks than a really good one.

P.S. Also want to stress Nitrogen flushing makes only a marginal difference.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Steve7 said:


> Has anyone read the question?
> 
> The OP didn't ask about buying beans you know the roast date of, but how long valve bags work well for.
> 
> ...


Before giving an answer like, "it's not the beans or the bag that is the problem, it's what you're doing with them" it's useful to establish when the beans were roasted.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

IMO Beans will last at least 6-7 weeks in a valve bag, but they're better in the first 4 weeks.

Best buying beans direct from Rave rather than the ones on Amazon as CoffeeChap said.

Roast dates are usually on the bottom of the bag on a sticker


----------



## icnoble (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks very much for your replies. I will certainly try Rave coffee again direct from them.


----------

